# Machine polishing advice please



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, couple of questions I need answered before I go any further with the machine. How do I clean the polishing pad after polishing for a bit but not finished?









Also, how do you machine polish around car badges & stickers?


















Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

That pad looks ready for the bin :lol: 

Best practice would see you using a number of pads to switch out and then deep clean all at a later time. 

Use a brush and the machine on lowest speed to get some of the residues out. You could rinse with clean water and they dry by sticking it on the machine and spinning it out at the highest speed.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

You’ve had your money’s worth there 😂


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

When you can see the backing plate, it’s time for a new pad :lol:


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

350Chris said:


> When you can see the backing plate, it's time for a new pad :lol:


 it's only done half a car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

cooter k said:


> it's only done half a car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus, how hard are you pressing? :lol:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

cooter k said:


> it's only done half a car


What polish are you using, tile grout? :lol:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Is it an eBay knock off pad? Any half decent one should not have worn that quickly - you've literally eroded off the hexagonal pattern from the middle lol.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

It looks like it's a Chemical Guys hex logic polishing pad but please tell me it's a cheapo no brand one lol

There's no way that pad should be in that condition after just half a car!


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

NickA said:


> It looks like it's a Chemical Guys hex logic polishing pad but please tell me it's a cheapo no brand one lol
> 
> There's no way that pad should be in that condition after just half a car!


I'm yet to see a Hex logic quantum knock off so I reckon it must somehow be a genuine one. Way too much heat and too little cleaning.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hex Logic Quantum as it’s got the ‘cooling’ hole in the middle. 

I’ll guess, albeit it is just that, that due to the reference about polishing around badges that it’s a badge that’s done that when the polisher has been held on them with heavy pressure? Must have been bits flying off everywhere? A bit like when Edward Scissorhands is cutting hair? :lol:


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

It is a Chemical Guys pad. The only pressure on it was the weight of the machine when doing the bonnet. On the side I just used my hands to balance the machine. Speed 1-2 to spread the polish then turned up to 4. Four pea sized bits of polish used.

















No badges on the car to destroy the pad. I only asked because I didn't want polish the tailgate before checking about the badges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

The pad should be binned, its done. Ideally you'd want to change / clean pads after every panel. With that polish the green pad was probably too harsh. The white pad would be best for something like that 

Looking at the pad and as you've said you only put light pressure Id guess there was a build of product / clear coat on the pad causing excess heat which has destroyed the pad.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Blackpaint said:


> The pad should be binned, its done. Ideally you'd want to change / clean pads after every panel. With that polish the green pad was probably too harsh. The white pad would be best for something like that
> 
> Looking at the pad and as you've said you only put light pressure Id guess there was a build of product / clear coat on the pad causing excess heat which has destroyed the pad.


This is what I was advised to use by a company on here.
Is there a possibility that I have done damage to the paint/clear coat?


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

cooter k said:


> This is what I was advised to use by a company on here.
> Is there a possibility that I have done damage to the paint/clear coat?


There is a possibility from looking at that pad. Get a light on it or find some direct sunlight to give it a check.

Just a note though that the pad and polish combo wouldn't have caused the damage if there is any but unfortunately it would have been your method. I would only recommend the white pad for that polish as Ive used similar in the past and the white finished down a bit better for a one step. Each car is different though and you're best doing some test spots to see what combo is going to work.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Just wondering, what machine are you using?


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a Das 6v2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

That pad needs rebuilding 
Maybe some P38 
Seriously try less pressure with your next pad


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Just seen a video that I wish I`d seen before I started doing mine. I asked way to much of one pad & never cleaned it. I know, I`m a stupid idiot. If I could kick my own backside I would.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

cooter k said:


> Just seen a video that I wish I`d seen before I started doing mine. I asked way to much of one pad & never cleaned it. I know, I`m a stupid idiot. If I could kick my own backside I would.


It happens. Part of the learning process

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

cooter k said:


> Just seen a video that I wish I`d seen before I started doing mine. I asked way to much of one pad & never cleaned it. I know, I`m a stupid idiot. If I could kick my own backside I would.


You know now though and thats the main thing. You could read loads and watch many many videos but there will always be things you'll have to learn by actually doing the work. If the car hasn't come off any the worse then you've not much to worry about!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I used to clean my pads between panels, had 2or 3 pads on the go. soak with water to remove the polish and squeeze it and rinse till water was clear then quick spin dry on the polisher


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

After a bit of a clean it looked a lot better. It went into the washing machine after I took this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

cooter k said:


> After a bit of a clean it looked a lot better. It went into the washing machine after I took this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everybody makes mistakes. I've done plenty of machine polishing over the last couple of years but just the other day I ****ed up and completely overheated a pad and had to throw it away because the foam was ruined beyond the point of recovery.

Mistakes happen, as long as you learn from them (and don't damage anything too expensive) then there's no harm in them.


----------

